# Góc thư giãn > Video clip hay >  Cnc đẳng cấp pro 2014

## thucongmynghe79

hic, câu view thôi, các bác nhẹ tay
con máy này chạy bằng năng lượng nhân tạo 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7zjNLGXfD2o

----------


## Gamo

Holy.... máy sô 1, sao từ trước đến giờ chúng ta ko thiết kế kiểu này nhỉ? Cực kỳ thân thiện với môi trường, giải quyết nhiều vấn đề về sức khỏe  :Wink: )

----------


## hancatemc.com

> hic, câu view thôi, các bác nhẹ tay
> con máy này chạy bằng năng lượng nhân tạo 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7zjNLGXfD2o


Cái này có vẻ đẳng cấp hớn  :Big Grin: 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XNp1...brJjmw&index=1

----------


## nhatson

> Cái này có vẻ đẳng cấp hớn 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XNp1...brJjmw&index=1


cái này giờ làm dì còn đảng cấp bác, vào MTA có 2 con, bị mấy con laser đè bẹp

b.r

----------

